#ubuntu-irc 2008-09-22
<attickid925> ey help
<Pici> attickid925: hmm?
<attickid925> I was able to see my ntfs partitions from linux, now I cant see them. I jsut can see them when I log on in windows. I followed the forums I did the chkdisk on windows, but it is still the same, I cant mount them
<Pici> attickid925: This isnt a support channel, please read the topic here and /join #ubuntu
<attickid925> thanks
<attickid925>  /join #ubuntu
#ubuntu-irc 2008-09-23
<nizarus> ping LjL elky
<nizarus> ping PriceChild nalioth
<PriceChild> nizarus: what's up?
<nizarus> sorry PriceChild want to requeste an Ubuntu cloak
<nizarus> today i was accepted as ubuntu member
<nizarus> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/RegionalBoards/AsiaOceania
<PriceChild> launchpad url please?
<nizarus> yess : https://edge.launchpad.net/~nizarus
<nizarus> PriceChild, today three of the EMEA regional board are abroved by AsiaOceania board :)
<PriceChild> Its not a competition. Whichever board works out best for them.
<nizarus> i know that :)
<nizarus> got the mail
<PriceChild> It is done.
<nizarus> any thing more to do ?
<PriceChild> nope
<nizarus> thx PriceChild :)
#ubuntu-irc 2008-09-25
<GeorgeWBush_> not banned here though
<fetova> PriceChild, ping
<PriceChild> fetova: pong
<fetova> hi PriceChild
<fetova> i want to ask for the IRC cloack
<fetova> i'm ubuntu member :D
<PriceChild> You have one.
<fetova> i know
<fetova> i have it before my apply
<fetova> what i should do
<fetova> ?
<PriceChild> fetova: you want an ubuntu/member cloak?
<fetova> yes
<PriceChild> fetova: what is your launchpad url?
<fetova> http://launchpad.net/~fetova
<fetova> PriceChild
<PriceChild> fetova: done
<fetova> thanks PriceChild!
<fetova> just one more ask...
<fetova> can you make something about i forgot the password of "fetova_"
<fetova> ?
<PriceChild> fetova: check your email
<fetova> thanks! :)
#ubuntu-irc 2008-09-26
<trucMuche> caution
<trucMuche> * [Gast_314_] (n=Gast_314@p4FD6EEF1.dip.t-dialin.net): PennergameUser
<trucMuche> * Gast_314_ (n=Gast_314@p4FD6EEF1.dip.t-dialin.net) a rejoint #ubuntu-fr
<trucMuche> <Gast_314_> http://www.meine-privaten-nacktvideos.net?id=4812552
<calc> PriceChild: can i get an ubuntu cloak?
<PriceChild> calc: are you an ubuntu member? (launchpad url?)
<calc> PriceChild: launchpad.net/~ccheney
<calc> PriceChild: yes i am a core dev
<Nafallo> not the same thing :-)
<calc> and a member and a motu, etc :)
<PriceChild> Nafallo: i believe that grants ubuntu member status
<PriceChild> Nafallo: motu definitely does
<calc> i became a member and motu in june 07, and a core dev in aug 07
<Nafallo> how evil. that changed since I became a Member and MOTU back in... 2005? :-P
<Nafallo> also, how's you calc? :-)
<PriceChild> calc: could you set and confirm an email with nickserv, then group an alt nick?
<calc> PriceChild: ah ok, i followed the bit on the wiki that said to hidemail :)
<calc> PriceChild: i'll change it quick
<PriceChild>  /msg nickserv help set email & /msg nickserv help group for help or ask
<PriceChild> calc: I am freenode staff, I can see through that setting and you have no email set.
<calc> PriceChild: oh ok, i somehow must have never set it up when i initially created the account, done now
<PriceChild> calc_: Could you also add this nick to your launchpad page in the launchpad.net/~ccheney/+editircnicknames
<Nafallo> lol. Nafallo|THM must have been AGES ago.
<PriceChild> calc: freenode didn't require an email to register until very recently
<calc> PriceChild: ok, done
<PriceChild> calc: done
<calc> thanks :)
#ubuntu-irc 2008-09-27
<c00l2sv> Hi, I'm looking for help.
<c00l2sv> I'm a member of a loco team and also a romanian linux user group
<c00l2sv> We have a channel on freenode, and I was wondering if it is possible for us to get a team cloak?
<nalioth> c00l2sv: all Ubuntu members have the same cloak
<c00l2sv> nalioth: ok, thats nice, but how do we get one for us?
<elky> c00l2sv, there will only ever be one form of ubuntu cloak. you'd have to get it for the romanian linux user group, not the loco.
<c00l2sv> elky: how can I get it? Or how can our Ubuntu Romanian Team leader can get it?
<elky> c00l2sv, you apply through the freenode website.
<c00l2sv> elky: I did, 2 weeks ago... or I have to wait longer?
<elky> c00l2sv, unless you want to pay someone to deal with all the GCFs queued before yours, yes. freenode is a volunteer thing, remember.
<c00l2sv> elky: ok, thank you. I just needed some advices. I wasn't sure if I'm on the wright way...
<c00l2sv> Thank you guys!
<kabotage> hi how do i get a project cloak?
<kabotage> ^^
<jussi01> kabotage: which project?
<kabotage> ubuntu
<Zic> you need to become an Ubuntu Member, kabotage
<Zic> (Hmm, the www.ubuntu.com/process/newmember page is broken...)
<kabotage> Zic: you mean a forum member?
<Zic> find it
<Zic> kabotage: http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember
<Zic> sorry :)
<kabotage> Zic: thanks
<jussi01> Ooops, went to get dinner ready...
#ubuntu-irc 2008-09-28
<tuxxy__> hello, I have an unofficial 64-bit linux user group registered on freenode as #ubuntu-64-bit is this   allowed or would i need to rename it to something like ##ubuntu-64-bit
<tuxxy__> is there any possibility I would be able to use the current channel
<LjL> tuxxy__, you can use it if you go through the steps of making it official
<erUSUL> tuxxy__: dunno... nalioth PriceChild ping?
<LjL> is it intended as a support channel? it looks like that from the topic
<tuxxy__>  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/64BitTeam
<tuxxy__> heres my teams wiki
<LjL> yes, i'm looking at it already ;)
<tuxxy__> yes support and advice, also member communication outside the mailing list
<tuxxy__> meetings etc
<ikonia> whats the point of it ?
<ikonia> why seperate out 32bit/64bit support
<ikonia> more so as ubuntu is trying to put in more multi-lib support
<tuxxy__> ikonia: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/64BitTeam/64BitMissionStatement
<ikonia> tuxxy__: ok - so that reads as pointless
<ikonia> 1.) aid developers - so why does it appear as a support channek
<ikonia> channel
<tuxxy__> heh ok
<LjL> tuxxy__, i'm honestly not fond of "rogue" support channels
<tuxxy__> well support if needed
<tuxxy__> we wouldnt nto help a user
<LjL> well
<ikonia> it's a pointless extension
<glade88> LjL: ##ubuntu-64-bit is acceptable?
<ikonia> it's just #ubuntu with another name from what I'm reading
<tuxxy__> we all test 64-bit plaform
<leoquant> but there aren´t that many bit 64 related issue´s in hardy....
<ikonia> tuxxy__: so contribute in #ubuntu
<LjL> glade88: i have no say over ## channels
<LjL> look
<tuxxy__> in Ibex though
<LjL> the way i see it is,
<glade88> LjL: could there be a redirect to the ##channel?
<ikonia> tuxxy__: contibute in #ubuntu for hardy/ibe what ever
<LjL> 1) if someone is in for support, you really should point them to #ubuntu as the official support channel
<LjL> 2) on the other hand, i'm fine with a team channel for the team members and anyone interested in the *team* itself, not in getting user support - but it should still be made official, why not anyway
<ikonia> I really don't see the point in "the team" as there is already process for testing 32/64 bit technology
<glade88> LjL: so more of a 64-bit usergroup IRC?
<tuxxy__> well I would like it official and yes it was started as a communication for members channel really
<LjL> glade88: a team channel, like all ubuntu team channels, is what i'm thinking of
<glade88> that can be made official?
<LjL> it can be made official if the team itself is made official (which is not something *we* deal with, although i suppose we can give you pointers)
<glade88> that would be nice..
<tuxxy__> yes please
<LjL> and as ikonia said, you should also consider, instead, cooperating with the current people involved in porting to 64-bit
<LjL> ikonia: are you aware of any particular team most involved with that? (although i'd assume it's mostly the main devs)
<ikonia> yes, the main project teams
<glade88> LjL: if the channel has issues, could you help us with a redirect?
<ikonia> glade88: in what way a redirect ?
<glade88> its no harm to have a ##channel either.. take ##club-ubuntu for example, is amazing
<LjL> eek.
<glade88> ikonia: if possible, redirect users joining #ubuntu-64-bit to the ## channel until someone makes the channel official
<LjL> i don't like redirects very much, it makes it both look and not look official
<glade88> heh..
<ikonia> just don't use the channel until the issue is reslolved
<LjL> glade88, if it is to be made official, i don't personally have a problem with just keeping the current state of things until we've cleared this up better
<LjL> (although this is said speaking personally and not on behalf of the irc council)
<glade88> LjL: okay. so how do you propose to proceed with this process of making it official?
<LjL> glade88, i'm honestly not sure, i admit, what the process to make an official ubuntu team is
<LjL> i will attempt to find that out
<glade88> thanks
<tuxxy__> thankyou LjL
<LjL> meanwhile, may i ask that the topic is changed into something more like "Welcome to the home of the 64-bit team", and perhaps a reference to the fact that #ubuntu is the support channel be added?
<tuxxy__> ok good idea
<tuxxy__> done
<LjL> thanks
<tuxxy__> no problem
<erUSUL>  how to disallow a specific user to send privates?
<LjL> erUSUL: /silence
<erUSUL> LjL: is permanent across sessions? or do you have to issue it anytime you cannect?
<LjL> erUSUL: well honestly i've never used it...
<LjL> i can't even work out the syntax :)
<erUSUL> LjL: according to irssi is  /SILENCE [[+|-]<nick!user@host>] or simply /silence nick
<LjL> it really needs a complete hostmasks
<LjL> i guess irssi implements it directly (since it has help on it)
<LjL> so it can just take a nickname
<LjL> but if i use a nickname in the raw command, i get no such nick/channel (which *does* seem a bit counterintuitive)
<erUSUL> LjL: yep the user rquesting it says is not supported in its client
<erUSUL> chatzilla
<erUSUL> :|
<LjL> erUSUL: my client doesn't support it either, but that doesn't matter, they just need to pass it to the server
<LjL> using /quote, /raw, or whatever their client likes in order to give raw commands to the server
<LjL> now how do i unsilence poor jrib :P
<erUSUL> it is a woman and someone ia harassing her
<jrib> hrm?
<LjL> jrib: nothing, i've used you as a text victim to work out the syntax of /silence
<erUSUL> LjL: /SILENCE [[+|-]<nick!user@host>] note the + -
<LjL> so, if you were thinking about querying me, don't right now ;)
<LjL> ah right
<LjL> erUSUL: perhaps that could/should be reported to staff too? (/me is never sure)
<erUSUL> dunno he just has private me too
<erUSUL> for the record is n=raul@20.Red-83-58-178.dynamicIP.rima-tde.net
<LjL> erUSUL: what about?
<erUSUL> LjL: is saying he didn't molested her... seems it is asking the msn of all the channel XD
<LjL> sigh
<erUSUL> LjL: banned from #ubuntu-es
<LjL> erUSUL: i can't say that's a bad idea
<erUSUL> ;)
<leoquant>  /ignore <nick>!*@* NOTI PRIV maybe?
<erUSUL> LjL: seems freenode does not support silence all i got when i try is "no such nick channel" (if i use the simpler form)
<erUSUL> leoquant: yep that would work i suppose...
<LjL> erUSUL: well, it clearly doesn't support it in the way irssi thinks it supports it
<LjL> but it supports it
<erUSUL> LjL: i missread the help on irssi the simpler form is just to list the already silenced mask you have in you silence list that match nick. to actually set the silence you *must* use the longer form...
<LjL> oh
<erUSUL> LjL: or did i rad wrong (or i'm more clueless about irc than i think i am XD) http://paste.ubuntu.com/51679/
<LjL> If you only specify a nickname, you can list the patterns in the silence list owned by that nickname
<LjL> i'm really unsure what that means
<LjL> it almost sounds like you "can" check other people's silence lists
<LjL> but anyway, i'd say it definitely doesn't work on freenode
<erUSUL> ok
<leoquant>  /ignore *!*@ <ip> ALL  is also possible.
<LjL>  /ignore *!*@* ALL would solve many people's problems, for that matter ;P
<LjL> although /ban *!*@* can also work
<erUSUL> XD
<leoquant> ツ
<leoquant> sorry just want to be helpful...
<LjL> sure, i was just kidding
<joshyx> is any one using mibbit?
<foobar> hi, is it possible to get the cloak @ubuntu/bot/foobar ?
<LjL> we reserve bot cloaks for few official bots in the main channels
<foobar> what is a "main channel"?
<nalioth> foobar: #ubuntu #kubuntu #xubuntu #edubuntu
<nalioth> the main Ubuntu distros
<foobar> soren, only the international channel are main channel?
<foobar> so*
<nalioth> foobar: no, the main channels are the main channels
<foobar> *sigh*
<foobar> is there a list available?
<nalioth> foobar: i just gave them to you
<nalioth> www.ubuntu.com
<foobar> ahh, i guessed the #ubuntu-{es,de,fr,...} are too main channel
<nalioth> those are Loco channels
<LjL> foobar, LoCo bots are currently not given an ubuntu bot cloak, for a variety of reasons...
<foobar> so the bots there will get a unaffiliated/bot/-cloak?
<LjL> well that's up to the owner and freenode, but generally yes
<foobar> ic. thanks for your assistance, nalioth and LjL :)
#ubuntu-irc 2009-09-22
<poningru> hey guys
<poningru> anyone around?
<poningru> need help 'registering' a channel under ubuntu-irc
<poningru> #ubuntu-us-ct
<Pici> poningru: Whats up?
 * poningru 's trigger finger hover's over !op
<poningru> heh nice timing
<poningru> Pici, just registered a channel #ubuntu-us-ct
<Pici> er.. thats for emergencies, not a good idea to use it just to get some attention
<Pici> I see that
<poningru> how do I get that under ubuntu-irc
<poningru> hehe yeah I was jk about that
<Pici> Get it under ubuntu-irc in what way?
<poningru> no idea
<poningru> give normal ops chan ops status there etc
<poningru> is there no procedure for this sort of thing?
<Pici> Let me get you a link.
<poningru> what happens when a new loco team sets... thanks
<Pici> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/CreatingChannels
<poningru> cool thanks
<gpocentek> morning
<gpocentek> i'd like to drop my ubuntu cloak, is this the right place to ask?
<jussi01> gpocentek: thats sad to hear. however, as I understand it, you need to ask a freenode staffer in #freenode.
<gpocentek> jussi01: ok, I'll do that, thanks
<ebel> nalioth: any chance you can poke MootBot to upload latest files? #ubuntu-ie used it for an IRC meeting and we'd like some logs pls :)
 * ebel considers running a local version himself :)
<nalioth> ebel: done
<ebel> nalioth: cheers
<andv> nalioth, re -ops
<andv> nalioth, should be av not andv (av is the LP ID)
<andv> nalioth, unfortunately someone else took the username av itself
<nalioth> andv: we don't do 'non account name' cloaks  :(
<andv> nalioth, no exceptions?
<andv> nalioth, it would be nice to reflect my LP ID, so irc is the same as LP, don't want 2-3 different nicknames
<nalioth> i understand
<andv> you can't make an exception for this case?
<andv> I don't see any harm in doing it
<nalioth> andv: we'll get back with you
<andv> nalioth, ok, let me know if it's possible, and if yes, please do the update
<elky> andv, it's not possible, no, sorry. We cannot give other people's nicks away
<andv> elky, I don't see any other ppl into ~ubuntu-members that have my name
<andv> elky, or better my nickname
<andv> elky, the cloak should reflect the LP ID
<andv> as stated into the membership guidelines
<elky> andv, sorry, but we cannot tell freenode to give their users nicknames to other people.
<elky> andv, this is freenode's rule.
<andv> elky, I gonna use av_ then
<andv> elky, is it fine?
<elky> check the freenode rules.
<andv> elky, can't use av_ then?
<andv> I was reading the FAQ but can't find any relevant information
<nalioth> andv: go for it
<andv> nalioth, av_ should be fine then?
<nalioth> sure
<andv> nalioth, ok give me a sec
<av`> nalioth, try now
<av`> nalioth, thanks a lot and sorry for bothering, elky too ;)
<av`> have a great day
<elky> i think we need to get that bit of the membership process changed. we cant be promising people we'll hijack other nicks for them :-/
<ziroday> can't you set an IRC nick in your LP page?
<Myrtti> ziroday: ...
<Myrtti> ziroday: think about it for a moment
<ziroday> Myrtti: I'm sorry I'll go back to my rock
<ziroday> I'm just got a dumb today
 * Myrtti gives ziroday a lollipop
<Myrtti> don't worry, I'm having teh slow too
<ziroday> coffee?
<Myrtti> did some for the first time for month and a half
<Myrtti> now I'm feeling wEiRd
<ziroday> heh
<Myrtti> I feel like MERINGUE!
<Myrtti> *DIUDIUDIUDIU*
<Nafallo> o_O
 * Nafallo gives Myrtti an energy drink so she calms down
<Myrtti> noooo, no more caffeine
<ziroday> orange juice!
<Myrtti> yeah, sounds like a plan
<ziroday> but its too hard to have to go make your own :(
#ubuntu-irc 2009-09-23
<DJones> Can I suggest a factoid, occasionally I see questions about where to buy operating system free computers or linux preinstalled, in -uk, there's a couple of users who've set up a website listing suppliers of operating system free computers and wondered whether a factoid to give that information could be set up
<Myrtti> DJones: factoid suggestions are always welcome, but not necessarily implemented ;-)
<DJones> originally I'd just though to suggest it as a -uk specific one, but speaking to the developer he's said that they've got more international suppliers listed than uk, so whether you'd consider it worth adding as a global factoid, the suggestion was something along the lines of
<DJones> Myrtti: I realise that, it is just an idea anyway
<DJones> !nc is If you want to use a Free and Open Source operating system on a computer, this site lists and promotes computer shops both online and in the real world that will sell a system without a preinstalled operating system. http://nakedcomputers.org/
<Myrtti> god I hate that site
<DJones> :)
<Myrtti> I hate the logo and the name
<DJones> I can appreciate that
<jussi01> the name doesnt bother me too much, but the logo...w ell it could do with a major rework.
<MaWaLe> morning folks
<MaWaLe> where can i ask for help about bots (sorry for eventual offtopic)
<AlanBell> morning all, I designed the nakedcomputers.org site, happy to answer any questions about it
<AlanBell> and I do think there is an issue with the logo too, we have been working on a new one but I am not altogether happy with that either
<MaWaLe>  !bots
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-irc's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<jpds> MaWaLe: Just go ahead and fire away your question.
<MaWaLe> thx jpds
<MaWaLe> jpds: i'm searching for help to implement a bot in our chanels (#ubuntu-tn, #ubuntu-tn-meeting, #ubunt-tn-classroom)
<MaWaLe> the goal is to have one like ubottu
<jpds> Would you like ubot2 or ubot4?
<MaWaLe> what do you advice me to have?
<jpds> Either, they're are both clones of ubottu. :)
<MaWaLe> so what's the difference between them?
<jpds> Their nicks.
<jpds> MaWaLe: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots#ubottu%20family
<MaWaLe> can pick one of them, edit their msg and actions and rename it ubot-tn and pug it in our chanels?
<jpds> Well, you could run your own bot if you'd like.
<jussi01> !botclone
<ubottu> Ubottu uses supybot, which is available in the main !repositories, with additional plugins that are available at http://ubottu.com/clone.html
<jpds> But if you'd just like a clone, I'd be more than happy to place one in your channels for you.
<jussi01> AlanBell: mind if I pm?
<MaWaLe> jpds: where can i find documentation about running our own bot? and if we require a clone, can we administer it? or you'll  have to do that for us?
<AlanBell> jussi01: feel free
<jpds> MaWaLe: See jussi01's link. :)
<MaWaLe> i'm on it :)
<MaWaLe> but i was asking for additional docs :)
<jpds> Oh, that's an awful redirect.
<jpds> MaWaLe: What exactly do you want? A bot with ubottu's factoids and stuff?
<MaWaLe> yes
<jpds> Then, I could just give you one of the clones.
<MaWaLe> i'll be so grateful :)
<MaWaLe> and one more question please : how to invite locobot_4 to subscibe permanently on all our chanels
<jpds> MaWaLe: Send an email to admin-AT-ubuntu-eu.org.
<MaWaLe> jpds: can i write my mail in french (it's eaiest for me to explain my thoughts in french)
<jpds> Yes, I believe some of the team are French.
<aliceinwire> hello how can i have a cloack ?
<bazhang> !cloak | aliceinwire
<ubottu> aliceinwire: Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<Myrtti> aliceinwire: to get any kind of cloak (ubuntu member or any other kind) you first need to set up your nick as detailed in this FAQ: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup - you MUST set an email address, AND group an alternate nick. For Ubuntu member cloaks, ask in #ubuntu-irc and provide your launchpad page, for unaffiliated ones, ask in #freenode.
<aliceinwire> pk the nick is set correct
<Myrtti> and you seem to have unaffiliated cloak already
<jussi01> aliceinwire: are you an ubuntu member? if so, could you provide me with your LP page?
<aliceinwire> sure
<aliceinwire> https://launchpad.net/~aliceinwire
<jpds> !member | aliceinwire
<ubottu> aliceinwire: Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember
<jussi01> aliceinwire: ahh, youve been given a unaffiliated cloak, and as you are not an ubuntu member you do not qualify for an ubuntu cloak.
<aliceinwire> oh
<aliceinwire> im a debian mainteiner
<jpds> As I understand, only Debian Developers can get debian/ cloaks.
<aliceinwire> oh ok thx
#ubuntu-irc 2009-09-24
<DKcross> hello people
<DKcross> pleia2, hello
<DKcross> are you liz?
<Pici> DKcross: Is there something that we can help you with?
<pleia2> DKcross: is a new ubuntu member :)
<DKcross> :D yes
<Pici> Congrats
<DKcross> Pici,  gracias!
<DKcross> thanks :D
<DKcross> well... i don't know how make my cloack
<DKcross> I'm reading https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/Cloaks
<Pici> DKcross: Okay, you first need to either identify to your nickserv account, or follow the directions here: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<Pici> DKcross: I also need the url of your launchpad page
<DKcross> ok ready
<DKcross> https://launchpad.net/~dkcross
<DKcross> this is my nick DKcross
<DKcross> pleia2,  sorry i have one dude
<DKcross> first, sorry my english is like baby :(
<Pici> DKcross: Okay, hold on a moment please.
<DKcross> sure
<Pici> DKcross: A staffer is going to send you a message to make sure you want the cloak.
<nalioth> DKcross: do you want an UBuntu cloak?
<nalioth> Pici: only the non-Ubuntu staffers do so
<DKcross> only need say, yes?
<nalioth> no, you really don't need to say anything  :)
<DKcross> nalioth,  oh, ok
<Pici> nalioth: I asked Plazma_Rooolz to cloak him, you may want to call him off.
<DKcross> thanks for all friends
<DKcross> well... thanks friends!
#ubuntu-irc 2009-09-26
<nhasian> hello peoples
<bazhang> hi
<nhasian> who do i need to talk to so i can set my irc cloak to ubuntu member?
<bazhang> you would need to show your launchpad page link and then speak to one of three folks that can  get it done
<nhasian> bazhang, my launchpad page is https://launchpad.net/~nhasian
<bazhang> nhasian, nice :)
<bazhang> elky nalioth and jussi01 iirc ^^
<bazhang> nhasian, someone should happen along eventually :)
<elky> nalioth, Pricey, please bring out a nhasian-sized cloak in member colours. kthx :)
#ubuntu-irc 2009-09-27
<Jaycob> hi
<Jaycob> i have a question about ubuntu and partitioning
<Jaycob> can i change the size of the partition that ubuntu is using after i have installed it?
<niko> Jaycob: you should try #ubuntu, our support channel
<Jaycob> ok
<Jaycob> thanks
<memba> hello everybody
<jpds> Hello.
<memba> I'm sorry to enter like this, right to the point. Too much time without talking in a irc. But I'd lke to know how can I activate corners for scale in compiz. Can anyone help me please? I'd really apreciate it
<jpds> Please try #ubuntu or #ubuntu-es for support.
<memba> I'm with a Medion akoya and this works great1
<memba> ok, I'll change the channel
<memba> thks jpds
#ubuntu-irc 2010-09-27
<liel> Helloׁ
<bazhang> hi
<liel> Is this channel for giving ubuntu bots an ubuntu bot cloak?
<bazhang> liel, which bot?
<liel> bazhang: Our (the Israeli Loco) IRC bot, Hoborg
<liel> Ddorda: ^
<liel> bazhang: ?
<Pici> liel: Please send an email to irc-council@lists.ubuntu.com with the request.
#ubuntu-irc 2010-09-28
<Cerebr0> any ideas why I cannot join  #ubuntu?
<jkbys> こんばんわ
<bazhang> !jp
<ubottu> 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<persia> Yep.  Meeting starts one-channel away in many lists, confusing things :)
<Gnea> Hello, I would like to request an ubuntu hostmask please. This is my launchpad homepage: https://launchpad.net/~gnea
<Gnea> specifically, an ubuntu/member hostmask
<Tm_T> Gnea: you are ubuntu member, right?
<Gnea> Tm_T: correct.
<Gnea> unless I missed something...
<serfus> Gnea, it dosn't seems like you are an approved member
<serfus> Gnea, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
 * Gnea checks
<Tm_T> indeed do't see you in ubuntu members team
<Tm_T> !membership
<ubottu> Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<Gnea> well, this is embarrassing. thanks, I'll get to fixing that.
<bcurtiswx_> Gnea, you might have being a member of ubuntu users on LP confused with being a member of Ubuntu Members on LP
<bazhang> he quit
<bcurtiswx_> get to fixing it, it'll be a while tho
<Tm_T> bcurtiswx_: he is not member of any team as far as I can see
<bcurtiswx_> Tm_T, me either :)
<persia> LP team membership isn'e necessarily indicative: someone may have been very active in a LoCo, or on some mailing lists or on IRC (although we'd probably have noticed that), and get membership that way.
<serfus> persia, he have to be at least in https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-irc-cloaks and the ubuntu members group
<persia> serfus, One is granted access to the former only if one is a member of the latter.
<serfus> persia, sure, but to get an IRC cloak he got to be on those, so in this case it is indicative:
<persia> Sorry.  I wasn't clear.  I meant to say that membership in *other* teams in LP isn't necessarily related to whether someone will be granted membership in ~ubuntumembers by one of the Regional Boards.
<serfus> persia, oh, that is correct, membership can be achieved in many many ways
<persia> Right.  That's all I'm saying :)
<Guest77233> hello
<Guest77233> Anyone here?
<Guest77233> Can someone help please
<Tm_T> hi, what kind of help you need?
<Guest77233> I want to make my user account have full root privileges so I do not have to keep putting in my password to do things
<Guest77233> and so I dont have to keep typing "sudo"
<Guest77233> I know the risks
<Tm_T> hmm, this is not support channel of that sort
<Guest77233> what channel should I go to?
<Tm_T> #ubuntu I suppose
<Mamarok> Tm_T: one could have suggested to use Windows in that case...
 * Mamarok hdies
 * bcurtiswx_ puts Mamarok in timeout
#ubuntu-irc 2010-09-29
<Mohan_chml> Hello all. I like to get cloaked in IRC. my launchpad account ID is https://launchpad.net/~mohanchml. Thank you in advance
<nhandler> jussi, tsimpson, Pici, topyli:  ^^^
<jussi> staff, niko nhandler VorTechS please cloak Mohan_chml with an ubuntu/member cloak
<Mohan_chml> heya jussi =]
<niko> jussi: cloak updated, Mohan_chml congrats
<Mohan_chml> ty niko =]
<persia> Yes you are.
<IAmNotThatGuy> =]
<IAmNotThatGuy> persia: It was for AndrewMC as hes enquiring (:
#ubuntu-irc 2010-10-02
<Jemo> Witam czy mogłbym dostać maskę użytkownika Ubuntu?
<Jemo> Hi if I could get Ubuntu's mask?
<nigelb> !member
<ubottu> Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<nigelb> Ubuntu members get an Ubuntu mask.
 * phillw waves
<phillw> has some one got 10 minutes, or so, to spare? I want to set up my irc masking
<k1l> phillw: when u r a ubuntu member allready post ur launchpad site
<phillw> I am a ubuntu member, https://launchpad.net/~phillw
<nigelb> niko: ^^
<nigelb> (and other staff)
<nigelb> oh, wait; jussi: ^^
<vish> Pici , topyli ^^
<vish> nigelb: first the ircc and they poke staff..
<nigelb> vish: yeah, I realized that later, hence jussi
<nigelb> (and I forgot the others on ircc :D)
<vish> nigelb: we should probably have a !factoid something like , !cloakubuntu  ? :)
<nigelb> +1
<ubot4> Factoid '1' not found
 * nigelb kicks ubot4 
<vish> waaah!
<vish> silly bot !
 * phillw apologises for causing a fight :'(
<nigelb> isn't there a wiki page to read before cloaking, I forget which.  I shall bug jussi about this.
<vish> phillw: nah the bot is always silly, not one can win a fight with it though ;p
<topyli> staff, can we have an ubuntu/member cloak for phillw please?
<nigelb> phillw: well, everyone fights with the bot once in a while :p
<phillw> vish: we had a problem with ubot5, the main one learned !lexterminal, but that one on the #lubuntu channel steadfastly refused to understand it ;-)
<nigelb> it takes some time for sync
<phillw> nigelb: 5 days is a long time :p
<nigelb> !ubot5
<nigelb> I forget who hosts it
<phillw> oh, and the local factoid is !lxterminal, sorry for my typo
<phillw> it's working now, just got to spend some time on the pcmanfm factoid as that affects both xubuntu and lubuntu.
<nigelb> heh, yay :)
<topyli> phillw: your cloak is ready
<IdleOne> congrats phillw \o/
<topyli> :)
<phillw> topyli: soz, was in #lubuntu on live help, I tend to leave the paper work behind :-)
<phillw> next question..... who do I use it :p
<topyli> no worries, bureaucracy takes time around here too :)
<phillw> *how*
<IdleOne> phillw: use what?
<phillw> the cloak for signing on to irc
<IdleOne> just sign on and identify as usual and your cloak will used
<phillw> woooh, dead cool :-D
<IdleOne> phillw (~phillw@ubuntu/member/phillw) has joined #ubuntu-irc
<phillw> next on my list, where / who do I go nag for my email address
<nigelb> phillw: no one
<IdleOne> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuEmail
<nigelb> its s automatic :)
<IdleOne> might take 2-3...days
<topyli> phillw: try sending mail to the address
<phillw> thanks, It's  not that I'm being at all ungrateful for being a ubuntu member, it was the scariest evening I've had in a long time, it is just with the work I do on other things I tend to neglect myself.
<topyli> phillw: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership should explain how to enable all your perks
<IdleOne> also the hidden perk of being super duper cool now
<topyli> if it doesn't, fix it :)
<phillw> topyli: I did not apply for perks, I applied so that I may better help others, same as any team / group I apply for :-)
<IdleOne> that is exactly why you got the perks
<phillw> tbh, getting wiki admin scares the living day lights out of me. But I'm really careful :-)
<topyli> IdleOne: exactly
<topyli> phillw: it's a wiki, someone will fix it :)
<topyli> not to encourage deliberate sloppiness :)
<phillw> I'm still waiting on phil bull to fix my privalidges, he's not quite got them correct yet. I know he's a really busy guy, but there is no mad rush.
#ubuntu-irc 2010-10-03
<phillw> hiyas good people, sorry to be back in nagging / asking. I'd like to create #lubuntu-chat to be a seperate room from #lubuntu which is our support channel, could someone point me to the directions to do so?
<pleia2> phillw: typically the social channels are named #*buntu-offtopic
<pleia2> rather than -chat
<pleia2> but you go about it with /msg chanserv help register
<pleia2> :)
<phillw> hiyas pleia2 :-D  can I create #lubuntu-offtopic then ?
<pleia2> go for it
<phillw> pleia2: The channel #lubuntu-offtopic must exist in order to register it.   :'(
<pleia2> phillw: you have to join it first :)
<pleia2> joining it creates the channel, then you register it to keep it around
<phillw> ahh..... thanks... I'm not into IRC admin stuff ;-)
<pleia2> sure thing
<pleia2> might want to recruit some lubuntu folks who know more about IRC to help you admin the channel though, hopefully some of them can walk you through adding additional ops and things
<pleia2> (we could help, of course, but best to have some clueful folks on the access list)
<bazhang> and get ircc approval
<pleia2> you need ircc approval to make new channels now?
<bazhang> namespace ones?
<phillw> pleia2: dropping #lubuntu-offtopic and using ##lubuntu-offtopic instead. ????
<pleia2> bazhang: I've never gotten permission :\
<pleia2> I didn't think we needed it, I thought the ircc only got involved if there was a problem
<bazhang> better check with the ircc and #lubuntu folks
<pleia2> phillw is a #lubuntu folk :)
<pleia2> he's one of the channel ops
<phillw> pleia2: I'm an OP on #lubuntu, just not a founder - do I need to get a founder to create the room
<phillw> ?
<pleia2> phillw: anyone can be a founder, might just want to run it by hyperair to be sure it's ok
<bazhang> should be okay then
<pleia2> but I don't see a problem
<bazhang> best to follow the niceties
<phillw> I hate having to nag hyperair all the time; I got him to add the irc people on last night as emergency ops.... :-(
<pleia2> well, as long as the lubuntu team wants a chat channel I don't see a problem with moving forward
<pleia2> it can always be reversed if there is a problem
<phillw> documentation and room / bots / logging bots / etc was allocated to me. But........ I will go peck him for "official approval" .... ::sigh::
<pleia2> sounds like it's fine for you to handle it :)
<phillw> pleia2: if hyperair or gilir ever had a problem, I'd get my ass spanked in public ;)
<pleia2> hah
<pleia2> how is lubuntu doing anyway?
<phillw> we're on the beta2, it's going well. canonical have now admitted that they do not have a method for adopting a new member and are going to write one up. This is one of the reasons I'm scurrying around behind the scenes getting the docs moved over, log bots installed etc.
<pleia2> nice
<phillw> I'd like to put on record in here that the amount of help you all have given this young project is way beyond your call of duty.
<nhandler> #lubuntu currently is not part of the Ubuntu namespace. So really, the IRCC currently has no control/say about those channels. But best practice is to get the ACK from the founder of #foo before creating #foo-bar
<phillw> nhandler: as well you, and everyone else who knows me, I'm deeply involved in lubuntu. But, I will go pester hyperair..... :sigh::.
<AndrewMC> did the factoid !hi get pulled?
<AndrewMC> and ones like it
<rww> AndrewMC: !hi did, yes
<AndrewMC> oh ok
<AndrewMC> abuse?
<rww> yup
 * AndrewMC sighs
<hyperair> hello. can i request that #lubuntu-offtopic be populated with the same bots that populates #lubuntu?
<hyperair> i believe phillw requested for it, but was told that he needs the +f flag on #lubuntu or something?
<rww> jussi: request for addition of ubot5 to #lubuntu-offtopic ^^^
<hyperair> and by the way, i've just given phillw full founder access over #lubuntu. i believe he deserves it, for all he's done in #lubuntu.
<rww> hyperair: The person in charge of ubot5 lives in Europe, so it'll probably be a while before they get that message. The other bot in #lubuntu is ubuntulog; 1) offtopic channels aren't generally logged, 2) you'd have to email rt@ubuntu.com if you did want it to be.
<rww> (since ubuntulog is controlled by Canonical)
<hyperair> alright. i think ubot5 will do for the time being.
<hyperair> i'll ask phillw if he wants it logged.
<Mohan_chml> hyperair: Offtopic is not to get logged
<hyperair> well that's fine then.
<hyperair> hi Mohan_chml =)
<Mohan_chml> hey hyperair (:
<ubot5> hyperair called the ops in #lubuntu ()
<hyperair> that was a test, heh.
<Mohan_chml> lol
<sbc> Hey everyone. I'm having problems connecting to irc.ubuntu.com, but have no problem connecting to irc.freenode. Is this a known issue, or is it some sort of problem in my end? It seems to have appeared within the last couple of days.
<rww> sbc: theoretically, you shouldn't. irc.ubuntu.com points to the same IP addresses as chat.freenode.net
<rww> any useful error messages?
<sbc> rww: From my xchat:
<sbc>  Looking up irc.ubuntu.com..
<sbc>  Connecting to irc.ubuntu.com (85.94.204.146) port 6667..
<sbc>  Connection failed. Error: Connection refused
<sbc> Looking up irc.freenode.net..
<sbc>  Connecting to chat.freenode.net (213.232.93.3) port 6667..
<sbc>  Connected. Now logging in..
<rww> sbc: run "dig irc.ubuntu.com" in the terminal, copy the output to http://paste.ubuntu.com/, link the page it creates here.
<sbc> rww: http://paste.ubuntu.com/504985/
<rww> sbc: odd. the correct output looks something like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/504986/
<sbc> rww: strange. Well, my problem is solved now by using irc.freenode. But it would be nice to know if it is something strange with my setup or isp, or if there is some general problem somewhere...
<sbc> rww: Thanks though.
<rww> sbc: according to Google, you're not the only one. I haven't found any reasons why yet, though.
<bilalakhtar> How do I become an op for #ubuntu-release-party?
<bilalakhtar> garr, have to go now, sorry
<phillw> hiyas everyone, the irc staffers have op access to #lubuntu-offtopic, I've included the TOS in the topic.
<nhandler> phillw: *!*@freenode/staff/* is freenode staff, nothing to do with Ubuntu.
<phillw> nhandler: that's what I thought I had done, the +votiA flag bit? If you give me the command, I'l try again
<IdleOne> any ubuntu-ru ops around?
<guntbert> IdleOne: I don't see him on the ban list - maybe he tries ubuntu-ru instead of #ubuntu-ru?
<IdleOne> maybe
<guntbert> IdleOne: did you forget to deop?
<IdleOne> I did :)
<IdleOne> thank you
<IdleOne> next time you should just op yourself and kick me :)
<marienz> 1/80
<marienz> err
<guntbert> IdleOne: cannot :-)
<IdleOne> guntbert: something that needs to be remedied :)
 * IdleOne votes for guntbert to be core channel op
<guntbert> IdleOne: thx, but I won't apply - nice of you though :-)
<IdleOne> haha, smart of you
<IdleOne> I think a few trusted half-ops would be good
<IdleOne> ability to ask a bot to remove/quiet, that sort of thing
<guntbert> IdleOne: hm... I for myself wouldn't want that either - and regarding how hard it sometimes is to find agreement between (few) ops  imagine how that would be between (more) half-ops
#ubuntu-irc 2011-09-26
<charlie-tca> Is the bot for #ubuntu-bugs broken or missing today?
<m4v> charlie-tca: which bot #ubuntu-bugs has?
<m4v> there are many bots around ;)
<charlie-tca> none apparently. It had ubot4
<hggdh> m4v: should be ubot4, as far as I can remember
<charlie-tca> Considering it is the channel that bugs get worked in, it really needs one that gives us the bug report information.
<m4v> pleia2: jpds: ping? ^
<pleia2> I'd doublecheck with jpds, I think he moved ubot4 off my server
<jpds> Argh.
<hggdh> this is not big deal, as long as we have a nice bot ;-)
<hggdh> pleia2, jpds: if we need a server, I can provide one (already in use for eeeBotu on #u-bug-announce and #ayatana-bugs
<hggdh> )
<jpds> Got one, relaunching the bot.
<pleia2> jpds: mind if I lock your account on -us?
<jpds> pleia2: No.
<pleia2> ok, thanks
<jpds> charlie-tca: And should be back.
<charlie-tca> Thank you
<Mkaysi> @misc last
<ubot4> Mkaysi: [17:16:24] <charlie-tca> Thank you
<ubot2> Mkaysi: [18:16:22] <charlie-tca> Thank you
<Mkaysi> jpds: @defaultcapability remove misc.last
<Mkaysi> owner of ubot2: ^^
<Mkaysi> They can be crashed very easily with one command
<Mkaysi> Hmm, if I think about it, finding out owner is very easy
<Mkaysi> @user list --capability=owner
<ubot4> Mkaysi: jpds
<ubot2> Mkaysi: jpds
<Mkaysi> And of course jpds is away
#ubuntu-irc 2011-09-27
<Guest63127> @last --regexp m/(.*\w){512}/
<ubot4> Guest63127: Error: You don't have the misc.last capability. If you think that you should have this capability, be sure that you are identified before trying again. The 'whoami' command can tell you if you're identified.
<ubot2> Guest63127: Error: You don't have the misc.last capability. If you think that you should have this capability, be sure that you are identified before trying again. The 'whoami' command can tell you if you're identified.
<rww> what the lol.
<rww> @help last
<ubot4> rww: (last [--{from,in,on,with,without,regexp} <value>] [--nolimit]) -- Returns the last message matching the given criteria. --from requires a nick from whom the message came; --in requires a channel the message was sent to; --on requires a network the message was sent on; --with requires some string that had to be in the message; --regexp requires a regular expression the message must match; --nolimit (1 more message)
<ubottu> (last [--{from,in,on,with,without,regexp} <value>] [--nolimit]) -- Returns the last message matching the given criteria. --from requires a nick from whom the message came; --in requires a channel the message was sent to; --on requires a network the message was sent on; --with requires some string that had to be in the message; --regexp requires a regular expression the message must match; --nolimit returns all (1 more message)
<ubot2> rww: (last [--{from,in,on,with,without,regexp} <value>] [--nolimit]) -- Returns the last message matching the given criteria. --from requires a nick from whom the message came; --in requires a channel the message was sent to; --on requires a network the message was sent on; --with requires some string that had to be in the message; --regexp requires a regular expression the message must match; --nolimit (1 more message)
<rww> oh jesus. bots >..
<Unit193> I think that's one of the bad commands (Kills the bot) I know it was something with last in it...
<rww> ah
<rww> well, yay our botmasters, I guess.
<Unit193> Ah, here it is https://github.com/ProgVal/Limnoria/issues/157
<Unit193> Speaking of bots, I think they are doing it again in #kubuntu :P
<ubot5> Valks called the ops in #lubuntu ()
#ubuntu-irc 2011-09-28
<iheartubuntu> hello all. would like to get an ubuntu cloak for my IRC nick.
<rww> iheartubuntu: Can you link to your Launchpad page, please :)
<iheartubuntu> https://launchpad.net/~davidandrews
<iheartubuntu> but i would prefer "iheartubuntu" as my cloak. thx
<rww> iheartubuntu: Please log in to launchpad and add your IRC nick to your Launchpad profile
<rww> I know that you're you, but in general we need it for verification :)
<iheartubuntu> ok i got it
<iheartubuntu> thx for the help
<rww> elky: Please enact the required incantation for me to apply ubuntu/member/iheartubuntu to iheartubuntu's nickserv account :)
<rww> iheartubuntu: (freenode requires confirmation from a group contact to apply cloaks. Your side of things is all set, please stand by :)
<iheartubuntu> great, thanks!
<iheartubuntu> that was painless
<elky> it's not over for me, i still have to argue with launchpad to find the bleeping group and wait for it to load on a connection with very throttled international bandwidth
<rww> elky: if you give me your Launchpad password...
<elky> rww, <incantation goes here>
<rww> elky: thank you kindly
<elky> hurry up and cloak him so i can kb you for that.
 * elky pretends to kb rww.
<rww> iheartubuntu: all set. your cloak is applied now, and will automatically apply when you identify to nickserv on subsequent connections
<iheartubuntu> awesome.
<elky> also, i didn't know about the notcanonical group until now.
<Unit193> Congrats, iheartubuntu
<iheartubuntu> thanks unit193
#ubuntu-irc 2011-09-29
<WiCkD1> hello.
<rww> howdy
<WiCkD1> anyone available that can help me with requesting an irc cloak?
<rww> WiCkD1: an Ubuntu Member cloak, or a cloak in general?
<WiCkD1> Ubuntu member cloak..Im sorry..should have specified.
<rww> WiCkD1: Can you link to your Launchpad profile, please?
<WiCkD1> https://launchpad.net/~harry-torres
<rww> !membership
<ubottu> Ubuntu Membership means recognition of a significant and sustained contribution to Ubuntu and the Ubuntu community.  For more info see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<rww> That's what I mean by Ubuntu Member :)
<rww> We don't do Ubuntu cloaks for non-Members. You can ask freenode staff (like, umm, me) for an unaffiliated/ cloak if you just want a cloak in general.
<WiCkD1> ah..I should have read further..sorry.
<rww> No problem, it's a common misunderstanding :)
<WiCkD1> I'll take a general one though. :)
<rww> WiCkD1: alrighty. unaffiliated/wickd1 is okay?
<WiCkD1> yes.
<WiCkD1> :)
<rww> WiCkD1: Done. It's applied now and will automatically apply on future connections (excepting gateway connections like freenode webchat) when you log in to nickserv.
<WiCkD1> awesome, thank you! :)
<rww> welcome :)
#ubuntu-irc 2011-09-30
<semitones> rww, I thought you could get cloacked if you identify from webchat?
<m4v> semitones: webchat's cloak overrides unaffiliated
<semitones> thanks, that's good to  know
<LjL> semitones: perhaps if you were a member!
<Unit193> Yep, not all of us are
<s-fox> Hello everyone, quick query, is this the correct channel for a ubuntu member to go to to get a cloak?
<LjL> s-fox: yes
<ForumCoffeecat> I would like to request a cloak. I am an Ubuntu member. Launchpad account URL: https://launchpad.net/~coffeecat
<k1l> IRCC ^
<s-fox> Thanks LjL, I couldn't remember.
<k1l> topyli: tsimpson nhandler elky jussi  are the ones who can have a look at this
<ForumCoffeecat> k1l: I cannot access #ubuntu-ircc if that is what you mean. I have now added my irc nicks to my launchpad page.
<LjL> ForumCoffeecat: nah, here is fine, k1l was just highlighting them to get their attention
<k1l> ForumCoffeecat: no, this is the right channel. but i just highlighted the ircc guys. when they come back they will see your request. just stay here and wait :)
<ForumCoffeecat> LjL & k1l: thanks.
<popey> hi ForumCoffeecat, you're UK based?
<AlanBell> hi ForumCoffeecat
<ForumCoffeecat> popey & AlanBell: hi. Yes, UK.
<AlanBell> are you near enough to London to get to the release party?
<ForumCoffeecat> I requested a cloak about 4-5 hours ago. I'd like to repeat the request, please.  I am an Ubuntu member. Launchpad account URL: https://launchpad.net/~coffeecat
<m4v> ForumCoffeecat: the IRCC seems away, you will have to wait some more :/
<ForumCoffeecat> m4v: understood. Thanks.
<ForumCoffeecat> It was suggested to me that I should repeat the request, otherwise I would have sat here quietly! ;-)
<IdleOne> jussi topyli elky ^ Can ForumCoffeecat get a memeber cloak. Congrats on membership ForumCoffeecat.
<IdleOne> member* also
<ForumCoffeecat> IdleOne: thank you.
<ashams> hi
<ashams> I need to set topic to channel #ubuntu-ps
<ashams> it's for an under-construction loco
<ashams> so, can some1 please help me by setting topic like this:
<ashams> للإنضمام للفريق تفضل بزيارة https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PalestineTeam
<ashams> if you can't copy t from here, go to: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/700087/
<ashams> it*
<jussi> ashams, for some reason im still here... do: /msg chanserv op #ubuntu-ps ashams
<ashams> jussi: hey, it worked, i'm a big n00b in this
<ashams> jussi: RUN to bed before I ask for something else ;)
<charlie-tca> ashams: this might help you - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam/OperatorGuide
<ashams> charlie-tca: thanks :)
<charlie-tca> Only took me a year to find it
#ubuntu-irc 2011-10-01
<IdleOne> any irrc members around?
 * popey tickles IdleOne 
<IdleOne> y utickle me :)
<IdleOne> err ircc*
#ubuntu-irc 2011-10-02
<elky> IdleOne, what do you need ircc for?
<IdleOne> elky: never mind, sorry for the highlight
#ubuntu-irc 2012-09-24
<dsaugft> hi!
<ikonia> hello ?
<dsaugft> help please
<ikonia> with what ?
<dsaugft> hey?
<dsaugft> plesae
<ikonia> it's not going to happen. Please don't start in here.
<ikonia> window 14
 * smartboyhw wonders what are you guys talking about
<ikonia> oops
<dsaugft> lol please i will need questions in future unban me hey?
<dsaugft> why not?
<dsaugft> ikonia plz
<dsaugft> why not?
<dsaugft> no this in rules
<elky> dude, you were spamming
<dsaugft> with the womens are always the problem
<dsaugft> s
<smartboyhw> dsaugft, no spamming, that is a rule..:)
<elky> I am not the problem.
<dsaugft> Any uhey i not spammer
<dsaugft> i not adsenser
<AlanBell> dsaugft: no, you have been banned on the forums and in several of our IRC channels
<dsaugft> i just repite my question
<dsaugft> and bot banned me
<AlanBell> by different people of different genders, and one robot
<elky> You spammed our channels asking for people to work for you for free. Lol.
<AlanBell> the problem is *not* the people who have been removing you the problem is your actions
<dsaugft> i not banned on forum
<dsaugft> hey?!
<AlanBell> your thread was removed, you may not have been banned
<dsaugft> my topic was CLOSED!
<smartboyhw> dsaugft, I think it is not the best to talk about forum disputes here...
<dsaugft> because of stupid trolls
<elky> Ahahaha the irony, it burns.
<dsaugft> unban me on #ubuntu please
<elky> no.
<dsaugft> why?!?!?
<elky> All the reasons listed above.
<dsaugft> no
<dsaugft> ok np
<dsaugft> i can change IP
<dsaugft> insimnis :P
<smartboyhw> ........... dsaugft evading bans will also get you banned
<elky> mhm, which is why you're begging us, riiiight.
<smartboyhw> and that is against freenode rules...
<elky> spam is much more against freenode rules
<elky> he's already done that bit
<dsaugft> I break the rules, because that i have dynamic IP?
<dsaugft> seriously?
<elky> if you change it to intentionally get around a ban, yes.
<smartboyhw> dsaugft, no because you are evading bans
<dsaugft> i not special evading
<AlanBell> dsaugft: I believe you are muted rather than banned?
<dsaugft> i not break rules
<smartboyhw> dsaugft, you are since if you change IP for evading bans
<elky> dsaugft, you've already stated your intent to change ip to get around the ban. this is a logged channel. google will now keep that information forever
<dsaugft> yes now i change IP and enter on #ubuntu and what? what u will do?
<smartboyhw> Also on irclogs.ubuntu.com
<elky> smartboyhw, that would be where google gets it from.
<smartboyhw> Yes:)
<AlanBell> I suggest you idle there for several days observing what normal constructive interactions are like (and look around elsewhere) and think about how your conversations are not like the others
<smartboyhw> AlanBell, +1
<dsaugft> bb i go change IP
<smartboyhw> .......
<elky> there is some kind of learning problem with this one.
 * smartboyhw agrees
<elky> well he hasn't joined from client or webchat yet that i can see
<smartboyhw> elky: yes
 * smartboyhw is waiting
#ubuntu-irc 2012-09-25
<ubot2> In ubot2, ajmorris said: !silence is Why is everyone so quiet?!
#ubuntu-irc 2012-09-26
<julian_fern> Hello guys :)
<smartboyhw> Hi julian_fern
<julian_fern> I just became a Ubuntu member. I wonder if i can get a cloak, please?
<julian_fern> My LP page: https://launchpad.net/~julianfernandes
<Sidewinder1> ^ Pici Are you available for ^  ?
<Sidewinder1> julian_fern, BTW, congrats on the Member.
<julian_fern> Sidewinder1: thanks :)
<Pici> Sure, give me a minute :)
<Sidewinder1> {Probably checking your launchpad, etc.}
<julian_fern> No problem :)
<Sidewinder1> And, trying to find some staff in #freenode. :-)
<smartboyhw> LOL
<julian_fern> w00t, thanks guys :D
<Pici> julian_fern: congrats :)
<Sidewinder1> Pici, I thought that you were able to grant member cloaks; guess not. Humblest apologies for pinging you, my bad.. For future reference, whom should I ping regarding such requests?
<julian_fern> Now i can start using IRC again :P
<Pici> Sidewinder1: me.
<Sidewinder1> Oh, OK.. :)
<Pici> Sidewinder1: Ubuntu GCs still need to contact a freenode staffer to actually action the cloak.
<Sidewinder1> Gotcha'.
<julian_fern> Well, time to go to work. Thanks again and bye everyone :)
#ubuntu-irc 2012-09-27
<xnox> may I ask to invite ubottu to a new channel?
<Unit193> What channel?
<Unit193> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots list of bots, may technically be a clone.
<xnox> Unit193: well I just created one. I'd like to setup a commit bot in it, to try out and then potentially have that bot join other channels......
<xnox> Unit193: maybe I should be asking for bot features here instead, or are you ok with one more bot?
<xnox> basically cia.vc IRC commit notification died and I'd like to start a bot to do RSS-to-IRC from launchpad / core ubuntu branches only as used by e.g. Ubuntu Installer team to co-ordinate work.
<Unit193> xnox: I'm just a random user here trying to help, I don't have control over anything.  I know cia is working to get up and running as seen in #commits, but you may want an IRCC member.
<xnox> Unit193: ah. I see. Thanks for your help anyway =)
<Unit193> Kubuntu-devel uses rbot with rss feature to announce new bugs, IIRC.  (And example)
<Unit193> Bots have to be approved by the IRCC, but if it isn't spammy and it is helpful.... (And if the OPs for the channel like it)
<xnox> well. I'll have it on the independant channel first.
<xnox> but it'd be nice to have logs for demostration purposes.
<Unit193> I have a logging client, but I don't exactly have access to irclogs.ubuntu.com.  For official they always want you to send it to rt@ubuntu.com
<xnox> interesting
#ubuntu-irc 2012-09-28
<phillw> hiyas is there a group contact person for freenode about?
<Unit193> Link to your LP page?
<phillw> https://launchpad.net/~phillw
<phillw> I'm going to have wild guess.. but https://launchpad.net/~ubuntumembers
<Unit193> AlanBell, Pici, Tm_T.  (Just a little highlight)
<JoseeAntonioR> Unit193: you could just highlight IRCC
<Unit193> ...Unless they don't have that set, this is more direct and is sure to actually work.
<JoseeAntonioR> all IRCC have set their clients to highlight IRCC ;)
<Unit193> More direct, I like this. :P
<tsimpson> except you missed 2 of them
<JoseeAntonioR> funkyHat and topyli, and Tm_Tr can also be available
<Unit193> tsimpson: You again!  (And yeaaaah, was hopeing nobody would notice. ;) )
 * tsimpson notices all... but reveals the secrets to none
<phillw> so, is that "there is a GC" or a "they're all down the pub"? :P
<Unit193> And, may be a good idea to nag one into sending a reminder email to the list about next IRCC meeting on sun?
<tsimpson> phillw: each member of the IRCC is a GCs for Ubuntu on freenode, I suspect they are either sleeping though
<phillw> tsimpson: no worries, i only just remembered at this late hour myself! I'll catch up with one of them later :)
<tsimpson> you can always email them if you want
<phillw> american TZ and the mad things for a Beta 2 release have left me with Jet-Lag :)
<Unit193> But if you say "Yes, a @ubuntu/member/phillw cloak will work", maybe the st aff will set it when a GC comes by?
<phillw> Nah, one of them just needs to pop onto freenode.. evidently my being on https://launchpad.net/~ubuntumembers is not enough to re-assign me my cloak :)
<phillw> Unit193: I'll be about later, I'll catch one of them lurking :)
<IdleOne> That is because freenode doesn't decide who gets project cloaks, they only apply them.
<IdleOne> and not all freenode staff are up to date or even care about how a project decides/manages their cloaks.
<phillw> I know, shame Nathan is not about :)
<IdleOne> he would still need a GC to ACK it
<phillw> but, it is not an urgent thing.
<IdleOne> :)
<phillw> IdleOne: chances are Nathan would actually phone them :P
<IdleOne> or does the GC SYN and staff ACK
<IdleOne> ?
<IdleOne> either way lol
<phillw> reet, I must get on with server stuff, as currently backup ISO's for F/OSS teams are 'off-line'. Thank you all for kindness and help.
<Fuchs> mraw?
<Fuchs> got all the cloak things sorted?
 * Pici shrugs
<Pici> I'm not even sure what was being requested.
<Fuchs> okay
 * Fuchs goes back to snooze mode
<phillw> AlanBell: ping :)
<AlanBell> hello
<AlanBell> hi phillw
<IdleOne> AlanBell: phillw would like his ubuntu/member cloak back and needs a GC to get staff to apply it.
<IdleOne> least that is what I think it is about -- scroll back FTW
<phillw> IdleOne: thanks, AlanBellyeah, they just need a GC to confirm it
<AlanBell> ah right, I saw the conversation earlier but wasn't quite sure what the actual request was
<AlanBell> staff can we have an ubuntu/member/phillw cloak for phillw please
<phillw> AlanBell: needs to be said on #freenode :P
<AlanBell> no, it doesn't :)
<niko> i'm here
<niko> one second
<phillw> AlanBell: ooh, posh now, we are :D
<IdleOne> all cloacks request for Ubuntu are done in here
<AlanBell> all done
<AlanBell> thanks niko
<IdleOne> least that is what I have seen
<phillw> AlanBell: oh, and while you are about, SpeechControl expects a launch a couple of weeks after the madness of 12.10 release. they have made really good progress. They're getting the new wiki area up, bug reporting etc.
<AlanBell> ok
<phillw> niko: do I log off and back on again? I'm used to seeing the forced re-join when cloaks are applied?
<AlanBell>  /whois phillw
<niko> phillw: all is ok, no need to reconnect
<Myrtti> phillw: it already happened
<IdleOne> you don't normally see your own rejoin
<phillw> thanks folks, like getting into a old comfy pair of slippers :)
<phillw> I'll leave you in peace, just finishing up VM for Unit193
#ubuntu-irc 2012-09-29
<Carly-> Hello
<Carly-> where I can ask a cloak?
<JoseeAntonioR> Carly-: What's your Launchpad link?
<Carly-> wait me a min
<IdleOne> lol
<Unit193> Long minute...
<JoseeAntonioR> talked to me via PM, she's not an ubuntu member, just wanted a cloak
<IdleOne> TheLordOfTime: os-prober is definitely useful in those tri-boot cases where the other non linux os'es don't get auto detected.
<IdleOne> just wanted to finish my thought but didn't want to start a whole discussion in #ubuntu :)
<TheLordOfTime> :P
#ubuntu-irc 2012-09-30
<mirzaei> i have aspire 5750 with nvidia vga and now i install nvidia-current_295.40-0ubuntu1_i386.deb but no cinnoment not log in and in gnome2d flash light not work
<smartboyhw> mirzaei, wrong channel. #ubuntu is for support:)
<Zic> Do you know what to do if I miss the automatic-mail generated by Launchpad which said "Renew your membership in ~ubuntumembers to prevent expire" and I am now expired?
<Zic> (First: Hello guys, sorry.)
<Fuchs> Hi :)
<Fuchs> I assume prodding one of the IRCC people
<IdleOne> Zic: what is your launchpad link?
<Zic> https://launchpad.net/~zic
<AlanBell> hi Zic
<Zic> IdleOne: oh wait, it seems Iulan Undrea just reapproved me
<Zic> (I sent a mail to administrator of the Launchpad team before I ask here for more informations.)
<IdleOne> ah, ok :)
<IdleOne> welcome back
<AlanBell> yeah, looks like you are all good there
 * Fuchs goes back to snoozemode
<Zic> So, to auto-answer me: a simple mail to administrator's team... ;-)
<Zic> Thanks for your help here anyway!
<IdleOne> just got the email. I wanted to add someone to the members team :/
<Zic> I need to whitelist this mails now, for the next time...
#ubuntu-irc 2013-09-27
<Laney> Hello
<Laney> Can someone tell me who to ping for ubot2` issues?
<Laney> I asked in #ubuntu-bots but it is silent
<Tm_T> jpds: ^
#ubuntu-irc 2013-09-29
<yoshi435> Hi
<smartboyhw> AlanBell, 2 1/2 hours? I thought it should be 4 1/2 hours
<AlanBell> hmm, interesting smartboyhw
<AlanBell> I may have got that wrong
<AlanBell> or got something wrong
<AlanBell> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/calendars/fridge/ says it is at 18:00 UTC I think
<smartboyhw> AlanBell, you said 20:00 UTC in your mail-.-
<AlanBell> yeah, I did
<AlanBell> I think the later time is probably better for more people
<jose> AlanBell: ping
<jose> IRCC: would you like me to change the fridge calendar meeting time to 20 for this meeting or for all future meetings?
<AlanBell> jose: yes please :)
<jose> AlanBell: for this one or all future meetings?
<AlanBell> this and all future please
<jose> done
<AlanBell> thanks jose :)
<jose> sure :)
<AlanBell> is that right? looks like 19:00 UTC to me
<jose> hmm, /me double chekcs
<AlanBell> time now in UTC is 17:19
<jose> oh, fixed
<AlanBell> that looks better now :)
<jose> it was using London's time
<jose> AlanBell: could you please let us know when it looks messed up? I've tried to fix it but gcal plays with DST
<AlanBell> ok, well it looks fine to me now jose, thanks for your help
<jose> no worries
<AlanBell> cprofitt: sorry about the list moderation, we need to sort out more people with the password :)
<TheLordOfTime> AlanBell, meeting still on for.. 57 minutes from now?
<TheLordOfTime> AlanBell, any plans to actually discuss the whole IRC logs thing?  Or is that just a big "not sure we're going to discuss it, yet" thing?
<TheLordOfTime> (for the IRCC meeting)
<AlanBell> meeting is still on, and sure, we can discuss it, I just didn't know if anyone wanted to discuss it, but I suspect there might be a few people, I will add it to the agenda
<AlanBell> I am not expecting any particular decision to be made at this time on the subject, but it is good to discuss IRC related issues that are first raised on the mailing list on IRC when it seems appropriate to do so
<AlanBell> if that makes sense
<topyli> generally, i think we should discuss whatever someone brings up :)
<topyli> if it's on topic that is
<Fuchs> cookies!
<TheLordOfTime> AlanBell, i think that it needs at least a basic discussion
<topyli> Fuchs: ubuntu irc cookies, in particular
<TheLordOfTime> because some people might show up to the meeting and discuss it, rather than post on the ML about it
<Myrtti> I didn't miss the meeting?
<topyli> Myrtti: nope
<Myrtti> wohey!
<TheLordOfTime> Myrtti, meeting time moved -> 20:00 UTC
<TheLordOfTime> according to the last message i saw from ALan on the ML
<Tm_T> I do miss, I developed elephant-size headache
<Tm_T> AlanBell: count me out, sorry
<Fuchs> Tm_T: get better soon :(
<TheLordOfTime> get better soon, Tm_T
<topyli> Tm_T: drugs and sleep!
<AlanBell> TheLordOfTime: we discuss anything people put on the agenda (it is a wiki) I was being a bit proactive and pulling it onto the agenda, and hoping I wasn't going to end up discussing it all by myself :)
<TheLordOfTime> AlanBell, you'll get my two cents on it
<Unit193> Looks like a pre-meeting meeting to me..
<TheLordOfTime> but i haven't replied to the ML because i don't have access to send from my @ubuntu.com on my phone (gmail web view lets me, but not throug the phone)
<TheLordOfTime> Unit193, heh
<AlanBell> Unit193: you think we should jump straight into the premeeting without a premeeting planning session first?
<TheLordOfTime> s/the premeeting/the meeting/ ?
<AlanBell> cprofitt: you should be able to send to the list from either address now
<Myrtti> nice, my dinner is done just in time
<AlanBell> oh goodie, whats for dinner Myrtti ?
<Myrtti> chicken-broccoli-massaman curry with pearl barley
<AlanBell> gosh, that sounds nice
<Fuchs> bon app
<TheLordOfTime> AlanBell, do we need to follow up on the email on the ML to state the general community opinion on that whole privacy thing?
<TheLordOfTime> or will the minutes do for that.
<AlanBell> just sent it
<TheLordOfTime> ah, it must not have gotten to my inbox yet (i'm checking my email with my phone xD)
<TheLordOfTime> there it is :)
#ubuntu-irc 2014-09-23
<skellat> Could somebody please deal with a user throwing about sexually-related content in #ubuntu-meeting?
<skellat> Strike that, #ubuntu-on-air instead
<skellat> Especially since there is no trigger there
<Pici> skellat: which user?
<skellat> Pici: "masturbate"
<skellat> Thank you
<Pici> left a message with JoseeAntonioR about letting ubuntu members have op access there
#ubuntu-irc 2014-09-25
<HFSPLUS> ikonia, noooooooooooo waaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<HFSPLUS> ikonia, noooooooooooo waaaaaaaaaaaaaa
#ubuntu-irc 2014-09-28
<ESource5> ikonia, ALRIGHT
<ESource5> rww, ALRIGHT
<ubot5`> ESource5 called the ops in #ubuntu-kernel ()
<ubot2> ESource5 called the ops in #ubuntu-kernel ()
#ubuntu-irc 2015-09-22
<dholbach> hiya
<dholbach> I just noticed a bunch of core people k-lined in #snappy
<dholbach> anyone knows why?
<Flannel> Looks like irccloud was k-lined.
<dholbach> oh
<Fuchs> it was a misfire
<Fuchs> happens, got fixed.
<Tm_T> Fuchs: autumn cleaning, I like
#ubuntu-irc 2015-09-24
<GySgt-BioSPHeRe> hello
<hggdh> GySgt-BioSPHeRe: hello, what can we do for you?
<GySgt-BioSPHeRe> you using weechat by chance?
<hggdh> it haapens I am, but this is not a support channel
<GySgt-BioSPHeRe> not looking for support
<GySgt-BioSPHeRe> just wondering if you have snotify.py working at all or know if its even possible
<GySgt-BioSPHeRe> before I spend too much time on it
<hggdh> no, I do not use snotify
 * Unit193 supports hggdh.
<Pici> snot-ify?
<hggdh> heh
<hggdh> snotify: to snoterise something
<Unit193> weechat!
<hggdh> mine is not snotered
<Unit193> Pici: BTW, did you happen to see my pokings?
<Pici> Unit193: no...
<Unit193> Hrm, one or two were UDP (Asked what Drone` was, Chantracker+chanreg+limnoria), and the other was about the topic in -team.
<Pici> Unit193: oh, right, I should have some time to look at that this weekend.
<Unit193> It was just a couple things to remove.  Oh!  And UDP poked you about a "fork" of PackageInfo ProgVal did.
<Pici> oh?
<Pici> hm
<Unit193> ...Do you get pings? :P
<Pici> Unit193: yes, but if somehow irssi doesn't go into away mode I can miss them
<Unit193> Hah. :D
#ubuntu-irc 2015-09-26
<micechal> hi
<micechal> is is the right channel to ask about the irclogs.ubuntu.com site?
<holstein> micechal: whats up?
<micechal> holstein: I'd like to know how are you dealing with log updates
<micechal> I realise plaintext updates are starightforward
<micechal> but the generated htmls, how are they made?
<micechal> I know the tool is irclog2html
<micechal> though could you tell me how do you run it? as in how often is it run and such
<holstein> i cant think of a better place to ask, but, im not certain about that. i assumed it was a bot that did it..
<holstein> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<micechal> it would apparently be the "ubuntulog" bot
<micechal> the contact column only contains an email address
<DJones> I think generally, the logs are updated on the hour
<DJones> I could be wrong with this, but I think the logs are generated from an irssi instance
<micechal> on the hour so the script is a cron job?
#ubuntu-irc 2015-09-27
<Unit193> DJones: Bingo, you are correct.
#ubuntu-irc 2017-09-26
<fabio_cc> Hi, I'm a member of the IRC Group of the Italian Ubuntu community. I ask you to drop the #ubuntu-it-phone and #ubuntu-it-touch channels because they do not respect the ontopic channels policy. Those channels are not listed among those in the Ubuntu Italian community (https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GroupIrc/Canali) and are useless. Thank you.
<Fuchs> IRCC: we were contacted about that, forwarded to you
<fabio_cc> Fuchs, sorry, are you talking to me?
<Fuchs> no, to IRCC :)
<Fuchs> which are the group contacts
 * genii makes more coffee and passes the mugs around
<fabio_cc> Fuchs, ok, do I have to do more?
<Fuchs> fabio_cc: no, you just need to wait until someone from IRCC sees it and tells us staff to do $whatever with the channels :)
<fabio_cc> Fuchs, ok, thank you :)
<Fuchs> you're welcome
 * genii bakes some cookies to go with the coffee
<fabio_cc> Fuchs, now I have to go, if necessary I can contact you tomorrow
<Fuchs> fabio_cc: don't worry, IRCC will tell us what to do :)
<fabio_cc> Fuchs, ok, thank you and goodbye
<elky> when talking to staff did he say whether he talked to krabador?
<Fuchs> I assume I can disclose that: they did not indicate whether they did or not, no
<Fuchs> so best check with them, assume we (at least I) are stupid when it comes to ubuntu namespace rules, policies and procedures
<elky> thanks, we'll discuss it and might opt to ask nicely first
<Fuchs> sure, no hurry from our side
<elky> remind me, is the chanserv last used based on anyone joining or just people in the op list?
<elky> er, access list
<Fuchs> people on the access list, I'd have to double check if it takes specific flags as well
<Fuchs> but most certainly people on the access list, not anyone
<elky> there's only one person on access list for those channels, so i'm going to make a guess that they were talked to
<elky> since they were in those channels mere days ago
<Fuchs> as said, there is zero urgency from our side, the user above contacted us, otherwise we would not even have noticed
<Fuchs> so it might be good to talk to whoever that person is first
#ubuntu-irc 2017-09-27
<fabio_cc> hi all
<fabio_cc> Hi Fuchs. I read the #ubuntu-irc yesterday's log. Yesterday, before I contacted you, I tried to talk to krabador by private message but he did not answer me.I tried to talk to krabador by private message but he did not answer me.
<Fuchs> ah, okay. As said, we (staff) won't get involved unless IRCC tells us to, so best check with them :)
<Fuchs> I think elky is one, so maybe wait for her being back :)
<fabio_cc> Fuchs, ok
<elky> fabio_cc: the ircc will be trying to contact him also. we'll let you know when the channels are dealt with
<fabio_cc> elky, ok, thank you :)
<fabio_cc> elky, I would also like to say that krabador is not a member of ubuntu-it irc group
<elky> thank you for the info
<fabio_cc> elky, you're welcome :)
<fabio_cc> elky, now I have to quit, but tomorrow I rejoin this channel
<elky> fabio_cc: ok
<elky> have a good day
<fabio_cc> elky, thank you, but now I go to sleep, in Italy it is 23:52 PM :)
#ubuntu-irc 2017-09-28
<fabio_cc> hi
<fabio_cc> elky, do you have any news for me?
<elky> fabio_cc: not yet.
<fabio_cc> elky, ok
<ubot5> ogra_ called the ops in #ubuntu-desktop ()
<Laney> hi
<Laney> can you help us with a flood in #ubuntu-desktop please?
<Laney> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<ubot5> acheronuk called the ops in #ubuntu-desktop ()
<Laney> :)
<ubot5> RAOF called the ops in #ubuntu-desktop ()
<Laney> can you add me to the access list for #ubuntu-desktop please?
<elky> sec, looking
<Laney> thanks
<Laney> do you recommend +r for a bit?
<Laney> that's what we did
<elky> yes that works for now
#ubuntu-irc 2018-09-24
<cyphermox> Pici: yes, please
<cyphermox> Pici: patch pilot is no longer really an active thing, I'm thinking of reusing that code for something more general
<cyphermox> any way to make it available on LP so we can file pull requests or something?
<xnox> cyphermox, i think you mean pitti
<xnox> cyphermox, and there was a branch for it somewhere, and i did fork it at one point
<xnox> cyphermox, i can't remember where now
<cyphermox> nah, I really meant Pici
<xnox> oh, i'm confused then
<cyphermox> I asked pitti already, he doesn't know  / remember
<xnox> there was a script that dholbach handed over to me
<xnox> i can't seem to remember where it went
<cyphermox> I found a copy from tsimpson's bzr, but that doesn't mean much unless you can also make sure it's up to date code, and where it's running
<xnox> cyphermox, what was the branch name and/or script name for that one? that might help me search all of my backups
<cyphermox> all I found was lp:~tsimpson/+junk/udevbot
<xnox> ack, thanks
#ubuntu-irc 2018-09-25
<Pici> .25
<catern10> â‘‰™â*¶z}ˆ¹ô©{´žéo<ÄeÔ$(}!lÄvF
<catern10> "™Ä"I†Sá-×
ile (standard input) matches
#ubuntu-irc 2018-09-26
<laumann26> 1šva—Õ*pq&–†êVštõûYòF\
<laumann26> AMÉ\ºß£V7µÜŒ=ì?“mÍwÃv‡Ç`Á¯øë/`Šìhº®èmK£I¤)	¶›
ile (standard input) matches
#ubuntu-irc 2018-09-28
<BuffaloSoldier> hello, how do I request/configure an IRC cloak? My launchpad profile is https://launchpad.net/~firdaus
<krytarik> Unit193: See above, and notice the team memberships. :3
<hggdh> BuffaloSoldier: for unaffiliated IRC cloaks you should go directly to Freenode at #freenode. Are you, though, asking for an Ubuntu clock?
<hggdh> er, s/clock/cloak/
<BuffaloSoldier> Hi hggdh, i am sorry for not being specific earlier. Yes, ubuntu cloak.
<hggdh> BuffaloSoldier: please send me an email *via* launchpad.net. You have to be logged in your LP account to do that. My id at LP is hggdh2. We have to verify you are indeed the owner of the accoun
<BuffaloSoldier> hggdh: I just sent you a message via launchpad
<hggdh> BuffaloSoldier: got it, thank you.
<Unit193> .
<hggdh> BuffaloSoldier: you are all set. Thank you for your patience
<BuffaloSoldier> hggdh: Thank you very much. No need to thank me, you have been very helpful and efficient :-)
#ubuntu-irc 2018-09-30
<Unit193> Bl00dLuSt27: Or else what?
<jeremy31> Hi Butterfly^
<Butterfly^> hi jeremy31 o/
<tsimonq2> Can someone please split #lubuntu-es from #ubuntu-es? We have a pretty active Lubuntu Spanish community that could use a channel. :)
<tsimonq2> It would also help to have colors turned on in #lubuntu, and for my admin application for #lubuntu op rights to be approved (if there's a better way to word that, heh...)
#ubuntu-irc 2019-09-25
<ubunni> hi o/ i'd like to request a cloak please <3
#ubuntu-irc 2019-09-26
<Unit193> @version
<ubottu> The current (running) version of this Supybot is 0.83.4.1.  The newest version available online is 0.83.4.1.
<Unit193> It's more fun if they all respond.
